# Id3077



## James1972 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi All,

First post, Been looking at the O&W watches and like the look of the ID3077.

Reading through all the posts there seems to be little doubt over the quality of the O&W peices for the cost. Something that has really drawn me to them plus of course they are little bit different.

There are 3 things holding me back on just ordering the watch and they are:

a ) Will it be too big for my wrist, Only 6 1/2 inch?

b ) What do you think of the hands? They look a bit "lightweight" are they in real life?

I like what has been done to this watch on scubawatch.org.










c ) Black or Orange? I know it is a bit of personal taste but some of you may of seen both models.

Any advice?

Thanks in advance,

James


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

orange


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

I've not had any real problems with any of my O&W watched - they are good value for money I think. Buy one from Roy (RLT) and you'll have the backup of a watchmaker for your piece of mind. I really like the O&W ID3077; the case/crown etc. feel solid, the bracelet is good for the price, and it looked (and felt) fine on my 6.25 inch wrist, so you should be OK.

Black for me!

-- Tim


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> orange


He would say that....

....but he's right. :yes:

Needs a cyclops :1eye: fitted too IMO, but not everyone will agree. Our host, Roy, can do the mods for you.

43mm includes the crown so, as Tim says, it'll look a substantial watch without being silly on your sized wrists.

Welcome to the Forum :hi:


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I've got a 6.5 inch wrist and the ID3077 sits perfectly. I'd get the black! Like a sub but different enought to be its own watch.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Simple buy black and buy from Roy :yes:

Have owned a few O&W watches and they've all been trouble free, so buying from RLT you'll have peace of mind.


----------



## James1972 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies already !

I will be getting from RTL. Glad to hear it should be fine on my wrists.

Still can not decide on the colour, The thing I love about orange is that it makes it a real weekend watch and is different. I then love black as it is a good "work" watch and the red second hand is a nice touch.

Cyclops, will be something to think about once I have the watch. I quite like them and have seen some good "debates" on the forums both for and against.

Thanks again.


----------



## James1972 (Oct 19, 2008)

Going to go black. Will look at a Seiko for something "a little different" at the weekend.

Thanks for your help. Will let you know when it is ordered.

James


----------



## James1972 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ordered from :rltb: , roll on Tuesday  as that should be when it comes to work


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

Like both mate, order both then send me the one you dont want :thumbup: :cheers:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Know its a bit late but though you should know that they look great on a Toshi. Here is a picture of my Orange one


----------



## James1972 (Oct 19, 2008)

mattbeef said:


> Know its a bit late but though you should know that they look great on a Toshi. Here is a picture of my Orange one


That makes me want to go back to orange.... Nope I'm sticking with black.

That is a beauty of a strap, I have been looking at the many pictures of Toshi's and they all look quality. I love the Orange stitching, a great touch. How long did it take to make?

I think with my little wrists though a Toshi wont look right for me.

Thanks for sharing.

James


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi James how big is your wrist :blink: I have a 7.5 inch wrist and wear a Toshi with ease :yes:


----------



## James1972 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for asking :lol:

A tad over 6 1/2, I really hope that the watch is not too big. Will find out in a couple of days :tongue2:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

mattbeef said:


> Know its a bit late but though you should know that they look great on a Toshi. Here is a picture of my Orange one


Looking good Matt.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Cheers Andy,

Its had some serious wrist time since it left you 

James it took longer than normal because Rich had to wait for the orange cotton to be delivered so i cant really comment as it took about two weeks in total.

I think that you will be able to wear it with the strap as Rich will be able to make it smaller for you


----------



## James1972 (Oct 19, 2008)

Cheers, will be something to think about, Xmas is just round the corner. 2 Weeks is not long........

I now have to wait 2 weeks for the watch  . Got an email from Roy saying it was out of stock, aha, I thought Then it must be because I should have orange but that is also out so just waiting for O&W to open the shop again and sent over to Roy.


----------



## James1972 (Oct 19, 2008)

James1972 said:


> Cheers, will be something to think about, Xmas is just round the corner. 2 Weeks is not long........
> 
> I now have to wait 2 weeks for the watch  . Got an email from Roy saying it was out of stock, aha, I thought Then it must be because I should have orange but that is also out so just waiting for O&W to open the shop again and sent over to Roy.


It's on it's way, it should be here tomorrow.


----------



## James1972 (Oct 19, 2008)

Here she is, very pleased. Not too big on the wrist and a nice weight.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks good mate.

Glad to hear that your pleased with it as well


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well done on grabbing yourself an O&W :thumbsup:


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Great watch! Congrats. I was wearing mine yesterday on a rubber deployant strap. If you've got the time, try it on a black Nato.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

I'd go for a ID3077 with the 12 hour bezel in either colour if you can get one.


----------

